# Strikeforce Pick 'em League Rankings



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Champ: 10-5 Bknmax 1167 pts.

1. 11-4 hixxy 1342 pts.
2. 8-5-1 pipe 1166 pts.
3. 8-6 dudeabides 1166 pts.
4. 6-2 Machida Karate 641 pts.
5. 6-6 Big_Charm 831 pts.
6. 6-8 Couchwarrior 1053 pts.
7. 5-6-1 kantowrestler 809 pts.
8. 4-1 420atalon 491 pts.
9. 4-4 limba 553 pts.
10. 3-1 Intermission 473 pts.
11. 3-1 Toxic 189 pts.
12. 3-3 AlphaDawg 414 pts.
13. 3-4 BobbyCooper 559 pts.
14. 3-4 Rauno 547 pts.
15. 3-5 Ruckus 547 pts.
16. 3-6 UFC_OWNS 556 pts.
17. 2-0 Andrus 206 pts.
18. 2-2 guam68 335 pts.
19. 2-2 Ape City 282 pts.
20. 2-3 attention 380 pts.
21. 2-3 KillingRoad89 280 pts.
22. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
23. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
24. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
25. 1-0 "El Guapo" 102 pts.
26. 1-0 TheLyotoLegion 117 pts.
27. 1-0 OUSOONERSOU 107 pts.
28. 1-0 Cowgirl 88 pts.
29. 1-0 Relavate 57 pts.
30. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
31. 1-1 RustyRenegade 131 pts.
32. 1-2 KryOnicle 282 pts.
33. 1-2 St.Paul Guy 219 pts.
34. 1-2 KillerShark1985 115 pts.
35. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
36. 0-1 El Bresko 103 pts.
37. 0-1 OHKO 96 pts.
38. 0-1 SmackyBear 95 pts.
39. 0-1 Detective Piddy 91 pts.
40. 0-1 Dan9 68 pts.
41. 0-1 McKeever 60 pts.
42. 0-1 John8204 48 pts.
43. 0-1 BWoods 45 pts.
44. 0-1 boatoar 0 pts.
44. 0-1 (tie) Tyson Fury 0 pts.
46. 0-2 Life B Ez 140 pts.
47. 0-2 Hawndo 115 pts.
48. 0-2 slapshot 103 pts.
49. 0-2 Mike28 55 pts.
50. 0-4 HitOrGetHit 289 pts.
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What happens when Strikeforce gets folded into the UFC in a few years?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What happens when Strikeforce gets folded into the UFC in a few years?


Then we will have to say good bye Strikeforce Pick'Em League Kanto.. :sad02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but are we going to be folded into the UFC Pickem or is that still going to be for paid memebers only?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but are we going to be folded into the UFC Pickem or is that still going to be for paid memebers only?


Return some bottles and get a paid membership Kanto.....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll actually be out of college soon and actually getting pay check and not just sponging off my parents. Then I will get the lifetime membership without a problem. The only reason I wouldn't get it afterwards would be because of laziness.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What happens when Strikeforce gets folded into the UFC in a few years?


That will be a sad day


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Ruckus, are you still up for our match on my birthday?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes it says i have 299 points, but i should have 374 points.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

two more wins and I should get my first SF title shot mhh hixxy


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be waiting Bobby, ill be waiting...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings are changed on pg. 1, here are the top 10:

Champ: 4-1 Machida Karate 388 pts.


1. 4-1 420atalon 491 pts.
2. 4-1 hixxy 427 pts.
3. 3-2 Couchwarrior 469 pts.
4. 3-2 kantowrestler 419 pts.
5. 3-2 Bknmax 366 pts.
6. 3-2 limba 341 pts.
7. 2-1 Intermission 390 pts.
8. 2-1 KillingRoad89 164 pts.
9. 2-1 Big_Charm 157 pts.
10. 2-1 Toxic 153 pts.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, its going to be tough to work out who gets the next title shot...

We have four members on 2-1 so you would think they would face off, four fighters on 3-2 so you would think they would face off, then me, 420 and the champ on 4-1..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Hmm, its going to be tough to work out who gets the next title shot...
> 
> We have four members on 2-1 so you would think they would face off, four fighters on 3-2 so you would think they would face off, then me, 420 and the champ on 4-1..


Seems pretty obvious who gets the next shot 

I'll give you a hint, he is tied with the best record and has the most points.

I am getting my belt back at the next event.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We are doing a GP tourney here if anybody wants to starting at that Dallas show in June. The UFC one will come back in January, so if we do a SF tourney there it would be halfway.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Seems pretty obvious who gets the next shot
> 
> I'll give you a hint, he is tied with the best record and has the most points.
> 
> I am getting my belt back at the next event.


But i am the only Strikeforce Champion to ever defend the belt, i want a rematch. How about we go three ways in a triple threat at the next event


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

From the looks of it I'd say that I'm going to be facing either Couchwarrior or Bknmax next fight. Of course this is two months down the road. There is probably going to be a ShoMMA fight next.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> From the looks of it I'd say that I'm going to be facing either Couchwarrior or Bknmax next fight. Of course this is two months down the road. There is probably going to be a ShoMMA fight next.


Don't forget about me, dude. 

You, me, Couchwarrior and Bknmax have 3-2 records.

I believe it would be fair to say we will have to go against eachoter. With the winners, going at it for the next NO.1 contnder's spot. After 420talong gets his shot and maybe a rematch...or hixxy gets his rematch.

But the 4 of us with 3-2 records have to fight each other!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The way I see it 420 gets the title shot and hixxy fights Couchwarrior. With that in place I fight Bknmax. Then you get to fight someone who is 2-1 but I've been wrong before and next card is no exception.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have already fought and beaten Couchwarrior, why would i want to fight him again?

I want a rematch with MK at the next event. Simple as..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> The way I see it 420 gets the title shot and hixxy fights Couchwarrior. With that in place I fight Bknmax. Then you get to fight someone who is 2-1 but I've been wrong before and next card is no exception.


Might aswell just give me the win now to save time :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If you want the win you'll have to get it. I'm not just going to hand it to you. And remember that I'm a pretty tough dude.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you going to be defending in June Machida Karate?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a good question. I want to know who I'll eventually be fighting for the title as I work my way up. But that may not happen for another match or two or perhaps three.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Are you going to be defending in June Machida Karate?


Yeah this double champ will try to make time for that, right now im putting all the little time i have into this next UFC event, but if the next SF is in June that should easily give me enough time, so ill say Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the next Strikeforce event is in June. Of course you have to defend your title in UFC cause it's the only consistant Pick'em here besides Bellator. Anyways should be interesting.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, the next Strikeforce event is in June. Of course you have to defend your title in UFC cause it's the only consistant Pick'em here besides Bellator. Anyways should be interesting.



Yeah ill be ready :thumbsup: i dont know who ill get matched up against but ill only fight the best :fight02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well judging from most of the cards you'll probably be fighting the number two or three man.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah ill be ready :thumbsup: i dont know who ill get matched up against but ill only fight the best :fight02:


I want my belt back, you have borrowed it long enough now and its time you gave it back.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I want my belt back, you have borrowed it long enough now and its time you gave it back.



Lol i think the belt knows his true owner


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The belt chooses it's owner based on whether the person is worthy or not. That being said the belt changes it's mind every so often. It's not an easy decision to make so it varies.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i think the belt knows his true owner


Yeah, Moi. 

I am getting my belt back at June 18. Book it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so the smacktalk begins!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> The belt chooses it's owner *based on whether the person is worthy or not*. That being said the belt changes it's mind every so often. It's not an easy decision to make so it varies.


And thats why i have both :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> And thats why i have both :thumbsup:


I wouldn't grow too found of them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> And thats why i have both :thumbsup:


gotta pay credit where credit is due raise01:

I still can't believe you rule both Belts, MK :thumbsup:

Keep them for Long Time^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> gotta pay credit where credit is due raise01:
> 
> I still can't believe you rule both Belts, MK :thumbsup:
> 
> *Keep them for Long Time^^*


Only a true Machida fan can know the dept of those famous words! 




420atalon said:


> I wouldn't grow too found of them.


obviously the belt aint to fond of you hence why u couldn't defend it....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> obviously the belt aint to fond of you hence why u couldn't defend it....


Which is where me and 420 are different. I DID defend, and then lost it to you, which is nothing to be ashamed of. I learnt alot about your weaknesses in our last fight, and i have trained hard to exploit them next time we meet. Hopefully it will be on June 18th, but as the champion you have the final say as to who you defend against.

Just remember though, if you choose not to defend against me in June, i will be there ringside watching you like a hawk, do you really want that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It is said that defending a title is what makes a real champion. 420 was the experimental champion as the first champ. Hopefully the champion and challenger will both do well.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey Hixxy, why don't you just man up and face me at UFC 130. Winner becomes the undisputed number 1 challenger for both leagues. 

Or you can keep hoping that dudeabides is Dana White and that he will give you a Penn like rematch that you don't deserve...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

But in the meantime who gets the next title shot?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Hey Hixxy, why don't you just man up and face me at UFC 130. Winner becomes the undisputed number 1 challenger for both leagues.
> 
> Or you can keep hoping that dudeabides is Dana White and that he will give you a Penn like rematch that you don't deserve...


I was thinking this last night.. And i agree with you. I wouldn't say the winner is the undisputed number 1 challenger in the UFC Pick League, but ill take you on at UFC 13O, with the winner getting a shot at Machida Karate for the Strikeforce title on June 18th. Deal?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wasn't aware cross over fights were legal in both leagues. I think dude needs to have the final say in this. Sorry to spoil the fun.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its the fairest way to settle it, im sure everyone will agree.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a little iffy on it right now. Though like I've said it's not up to be. It is all up to dudeabides and he's surprised me a bit.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I was thinking this last night.. And i agree with you. I wouldn't say the winner is the undisputed number 1 challenger in the UFC Pick League, but ill take you on at UFC 13O, with the winner getting a shot at Machida Karate for the Strikeforce title on June 18th. Deal?


Imo it should be as the two of us are a step above the rest in our recent records, dude gets the final call though. 

I accept your challenge and hope you bring your A game because I want to beat you at your best so there is no argument. I must warn you, I haven't lost a rematch yet.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm a little iffy on it right now. Though like I've said it's not up to be. It is all up to dudeabides and he's surprised me a bit.


A little iffy on what?

I should be getting the next shot here, I am tied for best record, have the most points and have defeated two of the other top challengers since losing my title in a very close match(me and Hixxy picked all our fights exactly the same except he went with Kharitonov and I picked Arlovski). 

Neither me or Hixxy get the UFC title shot at 130 because Dude won the grand prix and therefor gets the next shot. We might as well face each other and figure out who the top contender is there. Since he is willing to face me and put his UFC contendership(he has one more win then me) on the line I am going to put my SF on the line as well for some extra incentive.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was a little iffy because I'm with he business as usual school of thought. Though I agree Dana White makes rash decisions this is one time I side with him. You wouldn't have two fighters fight in Strikeforce to determine who rights for the title shot in the UFC.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you guys think I put that much worry into events so far away that is where you would be surprised, I like it better when you make it easier and it sounds like a good idea to me. Of course you would need MK to defend it, but there is no rule against having a matchup in one league to determine a matchup in another. If you guys defend against who you want it keeps people happier, wouldn't stop it unless somebody took advantage. Just hope people remember send your picks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well looks like I was proved wrong again. Evidently some of the rules I thought existed don't. Then again this is flexible.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kanto i cant cant really see what the problem is? Machida Karate, the champ is 4-1, 420atalon is 4-1 and i am 4-1. 

It makes sense that Machida is going to defend against one of us, and the fairest way to decide is for me and 420atalon to go at it at UFC130 to decide who gets that shot. Yes we will be fighting at a UFC event for a shot at the Strikeforce title, and we are doing it openly so everyone can see, and add some spice to our fight at UFC130.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess if everyone else is fine with it I might as well join the club. If not I'm going to be miserable. Should be interesting.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I cant wait to crush dreams!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Lyoto Machida doesn't normally consider himself a dream crusher.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Lyoto Machida doesn't normally consider himself a dream crusher.


And im no Lyoto Machida :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> I cant wait to crush dreams!


I cant wait to crush you mate.. By the end of the summer i will have both your belts.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I cant wait to crush you mate.. By the end of the summer i will have both your belts.


Im a fan of comedy :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Im a fan of comedy :thumbsup:


Maybe you should think about a career in stand up comedy after you can no longer stand up in the octagon.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Maybe you should think about a career in stand up comedy after you can no longer stand up in the octagon.



Yeah ill have plenty of material to joke about if you keep up your smack talk :smoke02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, such smacktalk. This should be an interesting fight next month. I'm looking forward to all of it cause it'll be exciting.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wow, such smacktalk. This should be an interesting fight next month. I'm looking forward to all of it cause it'll be exciting.


Not happening mate, Machida Karate is entering the GP.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What Grand Prix?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Not happening mate, Machida Karate is entering the GP.



Yeah i cant limit myself to single fights, i need to join a tourny to keep me interested 

Kanto

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce-cpl/90851-strikeforce-pick-em-league-gp.html


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated the ranks on the front page, these guys plus more:

Champ: 5-1 Machida Karate 469 pts.


1. 5-1 hixxy 507 pts.
2. 4-1 420atalon 491 pts.
3. 4-2 Bknmax 433 pts.
4. 3-1 Intermission 473 pts.
5. 3-1 Toxic 189 pts.
6. 3-2 kantowrestler 419 pts.
7. 3-3 Couchwarrior 510 pts.
8. 3-3 Ruckus 457 pts.
9. 3-3 limba 419 pts.
10. 2-1 Ape City 213 pts.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

after i defeat number 5 seed toxic i will destroy whoever else is in my way and ascend to Strikeforce Heavyweight Champion


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I will still be at the top of the mountain waiting for Machida Karate. I took his UFC CPL title away from him, and i am ready to take back my Strikeforce title.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way I hope this all works out.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

OWNS, as neither of us are in the Grand Prix, wanna get it on at Fedor v Henderson?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> OWNS, as neither of us are in the Grand Prix, wanna get it on at Fedor v Henderson?


sure bud, wheres my assistant to tell toxic to postpone our match to the next event, fedor by KO im thinking early


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sure bud, wheres my assistant to tell toxic to postpone our match to the next event, fedor by KO im thinking early


hixxy v UFC_OWNS at Fedor v Henderson it is then.

I can see Fedor knocking Dan out, but i cant see it happening early. I cant see Dan winning this. I know what im picking in this one


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> hixxy v UFC_OWNS at Fedor v Henderson it is then.
> 
> I can see Fedor knocking Dan out, but i cant see it happening early. I cant see Dan winning this. I know what im picking in this one


word:thumb02: i havent even seen the other fights yet:confused02: but ill also pick woodley because i think he is fighting daley


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We have the sexy Marloes Coenen v the sexy Miesha Tate, Tim Kennedy v Robbie Lawler and Scott Smith v Saffiedine. Those three along with Daley v Woodley and Fedor v Henderson will round off the main card i think. Unless Smith v Saffiedine is on the undercard.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> We have the sexy Marloes Coenen v the sexy Miesha Tate, Tim Kennedy v Robbie Lawler and Scott Smith v Saffiedine. Those three along with Daley v Woodley and Fedor v Henderson will round off the main card i think. Unless Smith v Saffiedine is on the undercard.


oh damn i dont know much about chick fights, and smith vs saffiedine is a bit tricky, kennedy should beat lawler i think though


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like the dangerous beauties aren't going anywhere for right now. I certainly hope that Zuffa keeps women's MMA after Strikeforce folds. Either way I hope Cyborg gets resigned.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can we have the thread up for Fedor v Hendo soon please dudes


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it would be nice if that one was up soon. There are some good fights on that card. Also would be nice to continue to advance.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, if you really want it 3 weeks before the event I can do it tonight, but there will only be 7 fights listed so far.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Seven fights is better then no fights. Besides I thought we only do a few undercard fights anyways. Did something change?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I will still be at the top of the mountain waiting for Machida Karate. I took his UFC CPL title away from him, and i am ready to take back my Strikeforce title.


Dont worry Hixxy im coming for ya, and im going to win by more then a few points! :fight02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Dont worry Hixxy im coming for ya, and im going to win by more then a few points! :fight02:


Bobby Cooper is coming to train with me for a few days prior to this event. Once he knocks you out of the GP i am going to be all over you like a rash.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Boys boys calm down. Either way I'm going to work my way back up. This isn't going to change.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New top 10 after Hendo beat down Fedor after almost getting clobbered himself, whole list is on pg. 1:



> Champ: 5-2 Machida Karate 547 pts.
> 
> 
> 1. 6-1 hixxy 585 pts.
> ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its time toxic, the grim reaper is awake and is coming for ye, you cant run anymore because i got you by the calf


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its time toxic, the grim reaper is awake and is coming for ye, you cant run anymore because i got you by the calf


OWNS you will be medically suspended for months after i broke both your arms and legs


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> OWNS you will be medically suspended for months after i broke both your arms and legs


:bye02: im glad i lost to you the way i did today because it gave me a reminder to never go against your gut for fights, thats why i have been turning around my slump in the ufc lately.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

6-1, not bad considering i didnt start watching Strikeforce until we started the Pick Em League.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, and it puts you into contention for the belt after the tournament is done. Not like me where I've slouched recently. I need to catch a break.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, and it puts you into contention for the belt after the tournament is done.


MK is out of the tournament so there is nothing stopping us now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this tournament is clearly for title contention whereas the tournament in actual Strikeforce is now for the title more then likely. I had a feeling Overeem wouldn't go for this. He likes his freedom too much to commit.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready for my rematch for my title at the next event, unless Machida Karate is too scared.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully it'll be a good one. I'd really like to see Cormier take out Bigfoot.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope MK is ready to dust off that title and defend it a week on Saturday...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He's not that rusty. That man is incredibly talented and ready for anything. He is definately going to make a dent in the UFC.


----------

